# Good quality pellets for cheaper price?



## Sammiesmama (Aug 30, 2012)

I am currently feeding my 5 rabbits Zupreem Natures Promise Timothy Naturals. All of my rabbits are young (2 Angora's I just rescued today are 6 months old, and 3 lionheads which are 5 months, 4 months and 3 months old). They are really going through some pellets and I am needing to find a cheaper but good quality food. I am currently paying $13.99 for a 5 lb bag which with the 3 had only been lasting maybe 2 weeks if that. Is there a food from tractor supply that is half decent or a food online that is fairly cheap and good? I know I will start cutting back on pellets for everyone within a few months but do need to find something for now.


----------



## caustin4 (Aug 30, 2012)

They should be on alfalfa based pellets when they're young, and generally those seem to be cheaper. Tractor supply sells 50 pound bags of rabbit food, all which I think are decent quality. When they do get older and go on limited Timothy based pellets oxbow is a good brand. You can buy in bulk and that's cheaper as well. Since you have so many rabbits, you can probably get trough 50 lbs pretty quick.


----------



## nc_bunnys (Aug 30, 2012)

I get my Oxbow from pet food direct. There are several good places on the Internet. Watch for the free shipping, % off. With your large crew, a 50lb bag will be cheaper when they are all on the same pellets.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 31, 2012)

sherwood forest is very natural, quality stuff and is pretty cheap when bought in the larger two sizes... there's a big discussion about it in this thread: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=74821&forum_id=48


----------



## Sammiesmama (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been feeding all of them timothy based pellets but i'm assuming all along I should have been feeding them alfalfa? They are all growing like crazy so I assumed since they seem to be doing good on timothy based pellets I shouldn't switch anything up but would they be better on alfalfa based pellets and if so how long are they actually suppose to be on alfalfa? They also have been eating timothy hay and alfalfa hay. Also these are the first Angora's I have had and have been reading they need a higher protein pellet (18-21%) and alfalfa based, does anyone know if this is just when they are young or even when they are older? I just want to make sure my babies are getting the right food they need and I am not harming them with feeding the wrong thing.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 31, 2012)

*I feed my rabbits Kaytee timothy complete. Is that a good brand? My rabbit's seem to be doing pretty good  The only thing I hate about it is there is peices of hay mixed in with the pellets. I measure their food so it's hard to measure and they just pick around the hay anyways!* 
:nod :apollo:


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 31, 2012)

Growing rabbits should have alfalfa pellets because the calcium in alfalfa helps grow strong bones. Once growing is nearly done, they should be twitched to timothy pellets.

Kaytee has less fiber in it than Oxbow does, and some of the fiber that Kaytee has is the loose bits of hay that probably isn't going to be eaten anyway. My feeling is if the rabbit eats plenty of hay, the lower fiber in the Kaytee doesn't matter.

50 lbs sounds quite a bit. If it lasts 4 months, you should store it in several airtight containers. This would be especially important in the humid months. All of them, but especially the last one your going to use, should be kept where it's air conditioned.

wag.com has 10 lbs Oxbow timothy pellets for $17 & Kaytee for $12.50. You get free shipping if $49+, $39+ if you order includes something from the sister sites like soap.com or diaper.com. I like some of their dried fruit, too. And you get your order in at most 3 days.


----------



## jamestown478 (Aug 31, 2012)

I get my 7 month old bun a big bag of this:
http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/268386-complete_17_rabbit_feed.html#.UEEZVo7k7FI

from the local farm and fleet and mix in a few pounds of the "expensive" stuff from the local pet store and the bun loves it.


----------



## beccajean220 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tractor supply has several types of good quality feed for very reasonable prices. The breeder I got my bunny from fed her rabbits Blue Seal Show Hutch Deluxe and this sells for around $20 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 3, 2012)

Growing rabbits do NOT NEED alfalfa. I raised many litters and not one of them ever got any alfalfa. All of my babies were healthy and grew fast and strong. I fed Purina Gray bag rabbit food. I could get 50lbs for the price that I see 5lbs of Oxbow selling for.


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 9, 2012)

*ldoerr wrote: *


> Growing rabbits do NOT NEED alfalfa. I raised many litters and not one of them ever got any alfalfa. All of my babies were healthy and grew fast and strong. I fed Purina Gray bag rabbit food. I could get 50lbs for the price that I see 5lbs of Oxbow selling for.


Hopefully then they got calcium some other way. Getting a healthy start in life is as important for rabbits as it is for humans.


----------



## Kuro (Sep 10, 2012)

drsfosterandsmith.com sells 20lb bags of the zupreem for 24.99 if you want to stay with that brand.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 11, 2012)

If you have a feed store near you that carries Oxbow, they can order in the 50 lb. bags for you. I have 5 rabbits to feed and get 50 lbs. for around $50. I store it indoors in rubbermaid totes.


----------



## Sammiesmama (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks I will probably just order the 20lb bag of Zupreem from Dr. Foster and Smith since my rabbits love the food. Also my local feed store doesn't carry oxbow so unfortunately that isn't an option


----------

